# Contador binario? flip flop? problema basico



## Gabf (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola: No se como hacer que cuando toco un pulsador se prenda un led y cuando lo vuelva a tocar se apague... 

Si no se entendio bien lo vuelvo a explicar mas detallado. 

Mi unica idea fue con un contador binario. :S


----------



## thevenin (Ago 4, 2008)

Lo puedes hacer tranquilamente con una báscula del tipo J-K, como un 7476 o su equivalente en CMOS.


----------



## Gabf (Ago 5, 2008)

Probe ese circuito y el led queda siempre prendido ... yo lo que necesito es que toco una vez el boton y se prende, toco otra vez y se apague... Saludos


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 5, 2008)

bueno impletenta este circuito con un flip flop a ver si te sirve aqui lo adjunto en word


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/switch-electronico-12v-15015/#post94091
Elimina el relay (el transistor también, aunque puedes usarlo para excitar al LED).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## thevenin (Ago 6, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Probe ese circuito y el led queda siempre prendido ... yo lo que necesito es que toco una vez el boton y se prende, toco otra vez y se apague... Saludos



Tiene que funcionar, prueba a poner las entradas, 2,3 y 16 a nivel Alto, y también a poner un circuito antirebote en el pulsador.

Ya contarás.


----------



## Gabf (Ago 12, 2008)

Donde estan los switch sin retensión en el multisim 10? 

Ese circuito me funciono, lo recomindo, acuerdense de pner la resistencia antes del led. saludos


----------

